#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  import contacts

## joe41

Hello,

What is the best way to import a csv file into a contacts folder?

----------


## ExlGuru

Follow these steps:

By this you can Import Contacts into outlook Express 

1 Perform one of the following steps, as applicable:

    *In Outlook Express 4.0 and 4.01, point to Import on the File menu, and then click Address Book.
    *In Outlook Express 5, point to Import on the File menu, and then click Other Address Book.

2) Click Text File (Comma Separated Values), and then click Next.
3) Locate and click the .csv file that you exported from Outlook 97 or Outlook 98, and then click Next.
4)Map the text fields in the .csv file to the appropriate address book fields:

   1. Click to select the check box of the text field that you want to map.
   2. In the Change Mapping dialog box, click the appropriate address book field.
   3. Click to select the Import This Field check box, and then click OK.

5 ) Click Finish

----------

